# Infiniti Reveals Sketch Of Future Zero Emissions Vehicle



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The teasing starts early as Infiniti takes an opportunity at the Frankfurt Auto Show to hint at the public of a future zero emission luxury vehicle.

This sketch gives us another look at Infiniti's design movement. First seen in the 2009 Infiniti Essence Concept, the trademark indented surface treatment trailing the quarter window will make its way into more and more future Infiniti models. Most welcomed is the more gradual wedge of the concept's beltline, allowing for a larger daylight opening, potentially giving the cabin a more airy environment.

Likely to use the technologies found in the Nissan Leaf, Infiniti promises their EV will be "a stylish, high performance five-seat luxury vehicle with zero emissions"

This statement is particularly bold as luxury (weight) and high performance (more power) are the two largest obstacles an EV faces in its pursuit of obtaining a practical range for every charge. Still in its development phase, Infiniti aims to officially introduce their EV by 2014.

More: *Infiniti Reveals Sketch Of Future Zero Emissions Vehicle* on AutoGuide.com


----------

